
Become an Official Software Freedom Conservancy Supporter - jcn
http://sfconservancy.org/supporter/
======
jcn
"Conservancy assists FLOSS project leaders by handling all matters other than
software development and documentation, so the developers can focus on what
they do best: improving the software for the public good."

All of their projects:
[http://sfconservancy.org/members/current/](http://sfconservancy.org/members/current/)

~~~
notjackma
I would donate but only if 100% of the money goes toward the projects and not
social causes such as teaching x/y/z to code or an outreach program for
demographic a/b/c (looking at Gnome Foundation and Mozilla here).

~~~
jcn
Not sure about their financials, but they're pretty transparent overall. Some
of their internal policies (linked from that support page) are in their git
repo
[https://gitorious.org/conservancy/policies](https://gitorious.org/conservancy/policies)
and their list of services seems pretty clear:
[http://sfconservancy.org/members/services/](http://sfconservancy.org/members/services/)

~~~
mlinksva
Their tax filings are at
[http://sfconservancy.org/about/filings/](http://sfconservancy.org/about/filings/)
and a couple explanatory posts
[http://sfconservancy.org/blog/?tag=filings](http://sfconservancy.org/blog/?tag=filings)

One of the organization's staff (but not as an official activity, afaik) has a
repository of filings of many free/open type organizations,
[https://gitorious.org/floss-foundations/npo-public-
filings/](https://gitorious.org/floss-foundations/npo-public-filings/) which
is useful for comparison purposes, and welcomes contributions of info (most of
it is available elsewhere on the web, but can be hard to find). Perhaps ought
to be a website.

------
dyadic
It really pains me to be critical of what is a good thing, but I do wish that
they would hire a designer for their website.

There seems to be a rejection of design in OSS (less so these days, I admit).
I really like the idea of judging software solely on how it stands alone, but
people don't do that, and to many this will just come across as amateur.

~~~
nine_k
I'm afraid they cannot hire a designer, but maybe they could accept a few pull
requests? (Unfortunately, I failed to find their site on githib, but probably
they have a repo somewhere.)

~~~
mlinksva
[https://gitorious.org/conservancy/website](https://gitorious.org/conservancy/website)

